# Steam summer sale, 2015



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2015)

Begins tomorrow.

http://www.gamezone.com/news/steam-summer-sale-dates-confirmed-3417352

Buying fingers at the ready

Not expecting any huge discounts on Civ: BE, Borderlands pre sequel or Elite (ha! There'd be optimism).

BUT WILL BE CHECKING.

Actually, tell a lie, it's about time for the first two to be knocked down to £7-10.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 11, 2015)

Countdown timer: 

https://lab.xpaw.me/summersale-countdown.html

Lol.


----------



## Zimri (Jun 11, 2015)

mrs quoad said:


> Not expecting any huge discounts on Civ: BE, Borderlands pre sequel or Elite (ha! There'd be optimism).
> 
> BUT WILL BE CHECKING.
> 
> Actually, tell a lie, it's about time for the first two to be knocked down to £7-10.


I wouldn't bother with Borderlands TPS unless it was cheaper than that 

Major disappointment compared to #1 and #2, save your pennies and wait for the inevitable #3


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's hoping for GTA5 half price. Not likely though


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 11, 2015)

And *bang.*

Just like that, steam went down


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 11, 2015)

Fucking swizz. Same price but with other stuff that I don't want thrown in so they can call it 25% off


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 11, 2015)

Innit. "GTA V, 75% off" ... except it's actually GTA IV bundled with the DLC that is 75% off, not GTA V at all.


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2015)

Annual steam sales have increasingly been rather disappointing.

I do hope Wolfenstein New Order comes down below a tenner though, it is staying stubbornly high given its age.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 11, 2015)

Don't Starve is 75% off. Anyone who doesn't own that should get it, really is one of my favourite games of all time


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2015)

anything vaugley good and cheap from 3 years ago that my system will play? (intel 4400 onboard graphics).

Thinking FPS games- deus ex types, medieval/historical fps.etc. I can't get on steam atm


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> anything vaugley good and cheap from 3 years ago that my system will play? (intel 4400 onboard graphics).
> 
> Thinking FPS games- deus ex types, medieval/historical fps.etc. I can't get on steam atm


All the GTAs are currently on offer. A GTA to suit every graphics card!

Check the specs on Metro? 80% off and, tbh, I absolutely loved it (played well on my mid 2012 / integral gfx MacBook, though that may not be a fair comparison).

The XCOMs are on offer, too. Not fps but a v enjoyable / robust tbs.

E2a: the darkness II is also on offer. One of the first decent FPSes to transfer to Mac, so my fondness for it might be lacking relevant context.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2015)

mrs quoad said:


> And *bang.*
> 
> Just like that, steam went down



WHERE HAVE YOU BEEEEEN????? 

*ahem*

Sorry, as you were.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 12, 2015)

No badges just for voting this year? Ah well, guess I won't miss the 50p or so from it.

Will look for MS Flight Sim for 75% off or so but other than that not to fussed about what to get.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 12, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Will look for MS Flight Sim for 75% off or so


X-Plane 10 is 50% off at the moment. I downloaded the demo and managed to drive right through the airport buildings a few times...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 12, 2015)

Still 22 quid though, they had the MS one for like £3 the other day.

Or might rebuy one of the Sturmoviks


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 12, 2015)

Portal 2 for less than four quid. Definitely worth it if you don't already have it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2015)

Papers, Please £2.09. Add on the crisps I had for my dinner and that's almost three whole pounds I've spent today


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 12, 2015)

Plenty more "fuck all tempting" today 

Good for the bank balance, at least 

e2a:





Nine Bob Note said:


> Papers, Please £2.09. Add on the crisps I had for my dinner and that's almost three whole pounds I've spent today



Good luck! I found it mind-fuckingly boring. I think it was one of those turning points in my gaming career, wherein I finally twigged that I really don't like repetitive games with shit graphics, even when they're both indie AND massively discounted.

May your experience of it be better than mine


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 12, 2015)

Last night I got Metro 2033, miami hotline and Another World for under a tenner.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 12, 2015)

... was hoping for some more exciting bargains but still pleased...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2015)

Democracy 3 for less than a fiver and War of Mine for £6. Not bad, but I'll decide tomorrow. I may buy a new hat off eBay instead


----------



## treelover (Jun 12, 2015)

Damn, Wolfenstein New Order, now 8.74, just paid 13.00 for it, though mine is dvd including Doom beta.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah I just bought that and am now regretting not having my i5 processor overclocked/ getting a motherboard that supports overclocking when i bought my pc last year... Unless a hefty GPU upgrade would be enough? :/ (Not that I was planning on that any time soon...)


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 13, 2015)

Hmmm... One review says it runs well on medium spec hardware... my graphics card probably needs updating to be medium spec  will see...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 13, 2015)

Picked up GRID2 for a fiver since it actually runs on Mac (allegedly, we'll see how good it is later).


----------



## The Boy (Jun 13, 2015)

This War of Mine, Don't Starve and Metro 2033.

Might wean me off Dota 2 for a bit.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 13, 2015)

Borderlands and CivBE 50% off. Meh. With the season pass, that'd bring borderlands up to £34. Meh meh meh.

Elite 10% off. £38. Yeah. More tempting than full whack. Not there though.

E2a: ah. I see these are full duration summer sale discounts. Which leaves me rather more hopeful that they'll see proper discounts soon.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 13, 2015)

Oooh, Besiege ten whole percent off. Again.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 13, 2015)

£18 for the new borderlands plus season pass...

That's nudging towards tempting. Though, tbf, I do know it'll go lower later this year AND I've got no time for desktop gaming atm.

Head heart head heart head heart.....


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2015)

Valkyria chronicles.  3.79. Bargain.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2015)

just got the Witcher Enhanced Edition for a bin lid, recon it'll run on this anyway.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 13, 2015)

tommers said:


> Valkyria chronicles.  3.79. Bargain.


I keep hearing about this in various places - what's it actually like, any good?


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 13, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I keep hearing about this in various places - what's it actually like, any good?


 others say it is just got it looks beautiful if you like anime look.
 Brought portal 2 and take on helicopters. Like i have the co ordination to fly a helicopter


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I keep hearing about this in various places - what's it actually like, any good?


It's a weird Japanese tactics game set in kind of second world war Europe, but a bit different. 

One of the characters just gave birth in a tank during the battle and the main guy is called Welkin Gunther. 

I've only played a few hours but it's looking quite good. You are in charge of a squad of 20 soldiers,  5 different classes plus your own tank.  You can upgrade everything and get different abilities,  weapons etc.  

I found it pretty tough to start with.  It's a weird mix of real time movement and turns. Lots of taking cover behind sandbags and blowing sandbags up.  The first few rounds are teaching you quite specific things so I've really only recently got out of the tutorial. 

It's a bit JRPG.  Lots of girls in knee socks killing the enemy and talking about ending all wars whilst staring into the distance.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> just got the Witcher Enhanced Edition for a bin lid, recon it'll run on this anyway.


I recon wrong. But it was only a pound.

Mount and blade warband plays tho and for four quid I am loving it


----------



## JimW (Jun 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I recon wrong. But it was only a pound.
> 
> Mount and blade warband plays tho and for four quid I am loving it


There's a great sub-Roman Britain mod called Breatwalda that you should try. I kept getting kidnapped by bandits in Wales mind.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I recon wrong. But it was only a pound.
> 
> Mount and blade warband plays tho and for four quid I am loving it


Specs?

You should be able to find a Total War to fit any machine...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 14, 2015)

Got This War of Mine. 

Very impressed.

Have played <1hr so far, and on my second (brief) attempt have just quit - as I accidentally traded a good portion of my most valuable things, in return for nothing. Oop.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 14, 2015)

Gauntlet, Transistor, Warhammer franchise, Civ franchise...

Would properly recommend transistor - playing it atm on iOS. From the makers of Bastion. 

Civ - hmm, not sure ⅔ "off" is enough to tempt me with BE quite yet! It'll go lower, ay.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2015)

JimW said:


> I kept getting kidnapped by bandits in Wales mind.



But how was the game? 

Hmm, Space Marine for £7, can I be arsed? Sturmovik 1946 for less than £2, bought with my Steam wallet, get in.

Summer game is shit as well, plus takes a fucking age to load, meh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 14, 2015)

https://twitter.com/Steam_Spy

Tracks data from games during the steam sale, and shows how devs put up the price of their game right before a sale, so the discounts you're getting aren't as good as you think, sometimes non-existent. In case you care about that sort of thing.

For example:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2015)

JimW said:


> There's a great sub-Roman Britain mod called Breatwalda that you should try. I kept getting kidnapped by bandits in Wales mind.


I'm still in the process of working it all out. I haven't even stolen from villagers yet. And where are all the lords ffs


empty castles everywhere.


----------



## JimW (Jun 14, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> But how was the game?
> 
> ...





DotCommunist said:


> I'm still in the process of working it all out. I haven't even stolen from villagers yet. And where are all the lords ffs
> 
> 
> empty castles everywhere.



Game was great but a bit like Dotty not sure I really worked it out; there's lords and factions all over in Brytenwalda (as it turns out it's actually called: http://www.moddb.com/mods/brytenwalda) but I tried being an independent good bandit type which meant every time I accumulated a bit of scratch and a few followers the aforementioned Welsh bandits would ambush us, kick our arses them drag us around for months until we escaped potless again


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 15, 2015)

I've seen it. _The _game for me, don't care about anything else. For the princely sum of £1.99 - *Toejam and fucking Earl!!*


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 15, 2015)

Crusader Kings, Shadowrun, Brothers: a Tale of Two Sons... Transistor, Endless Legend and the Banner Saga still on sale... Frozen Cortex as a (6hr?) users choice, 50% off (think I might have a spare voucher for that, though  )

Yeah. Not a bad day, but I've got all I want out of that lot - except Brothers, which is apparently coming to iOS soon (where I'll have far more available time to play it!)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> But how was the game?
> 
> Hmm, *Space Marine for £7*, can I be arsed? Sturmovik 1946 for less than £2, bought with my Steam wallet, get in.
> 
> Summer game is shit as well, plus takes a fucking age to load, meh.


once you get past the tumescence of seeing well rendered warhammer 40k troops doing their thing its not much of a game unless you enjoy boring take\hold\build\assault games. I got the Battle Sisters version and its rubbish


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2015)

I've gone for Dishonoured: GOTY edition, steampunky Deus Ex from what I've heard


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 16, 2015)

*Shantae: Risky's Revenge - Director's Cut *
1.74 GBP
*Phantom Breaker: Battle Grounds *
4.49 GBP
*Phantom Breaker: Battle Grounds - Kurisu Makise Character Pack *
3.35 GBP
*SUNLESS SEA Copy *
10.49 GBP


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2015)

Elite (!), Baldurs Gate, Deus Ex, Total War... Bioshock, CK2 and Shadowrun still on offer...

Might be tempted by Elite @ £30  Steamprices says it's the lowest it's gone, and unless I'm minded to wait for another 6-12 months...


----------



## 8ball (Jun 16, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> I've gone for Dishonoured: GOTY edition, steampunky Deus Ex from what I've heard



Very good indeed.  Not as much like DX as you're probably expecting.

You'll be fantasising about having the 'blink' power for weeks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2015)

And doorknockers, 75% off, c.£4. 

Tempted, though apparently it's coming to iOS. Which reduces its appeal


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2015)

mrs quoad said:


> And doorknockers, 75% off, c.£4.
> 
> Tempted, though apparently it's coming to iOS. Which reduces its appeal



Door kickers surely? Because if your knocking at the door before you go in your doing it wrong 

Its a nice little game, I bought the Alpha and wasted a week or so on it, it'd work pretty well on Tablets as well so nice to see it try and make the jump.



8ball said:


> Very good indeed.  Not as much like DX as you're probably expecting.
> 
> You'll be fantasising about having the 'blink' power for weeks.



Saving up for the Time Warp power as we speak *arranges people into amusing shapes*


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 16, 2015)

I just got all the hitman series for a fiver, and the Metro games for a fiver, can't really go wrong for that price.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2015)

Spelunky for a couple of quid,  same for grow home and then Total War: Rome 2 for about 7.50. Can't be bad.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2015)

renegadechicken said:


> I just got all the hitman series for a fiver, and the Metro games for a fiver, can't really go wrong for that price.





hitman absolution is worth a tenner on its own


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 17, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Will look for MS Flight Sim for 75% off or so but other than that not to fussed about what to get.


80% off at the moment.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2015)

South Park: Stick of Truth now 66% off at £8.15. I think that's as big a discount as that's likely to get for some time.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 17, 2015)

To even the most beneficent of Mac eyes, today's steam sale looks like a sack of warm shit. 

Euro truck simulator aside.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2015)

Offworld looks to be up my street, but £15 is too much (even if that is half price) 'specially with it being early access. Did get excited seeing the Sims 3, but then remembered all the dlc needed (£200+ in the sale) so I won't be getting that either.


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> South Park: Stick of Truth now 66% off at £8.15. I think that's as big a discount as that's likely to get for some time.



I got Stick Of Truth for £5.99 from cdkeys about 3 months ago, Steam key too.



mrs quoad said:


> To even the most beneficent of Mac eyes, today's steam sale looks like a sack of warm shit.
> 
> Euro truck simulator aside.



Tom Clancy games are currently on the Flash Sales, Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 for £1.74


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 18, 2015)

cypher79 said:


> Tom Clancy games are currently on the Flash Sales, Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 for £1.74


All 1D windows!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 18, 2015)

Having read that This War of Mine is coming to iOS, I find it hard to put any game time in on the desktop / lappy


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2015)

This sale has completely failed to engage me in any way whatsoever. :/
At least when they did the vote for community choice type sales it kept me coming back every day to have a look and vote for something, but I think my OH has already given himself RSI clicking forever on that damn monster game, that is not for me.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 19, 2015)

Sim City 4 Deluxe £2.19. I have it on disks (somewhere!), but I'm going for it anywayz


----------



## Epona (Jun 20, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Sim City 4 Deluxe £2.19. I have it on disks (somewhere!), but I'm going for it anywayz



Oh that's worth £2.19 no doubt (as you already know if you have played it before!)  I think I picked it up in a Steam sale a while back (also have a disk version somewhere, but Steam is easier iykwim), it's still a great game


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2015)

Just bought Hatoful Boyfriend for one English pound.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 20, 2015)

Nothing new today, just repeats of the past nine days


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 20, 2015)

tommers said:


> Just bought Hatoful Boyfriend for one English pound.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 20, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Nothing new today, just repeats of the past nine days


I feel more tempted by civBE @ £12 this time round...


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


>




I played about ten minutes of it. It's strangely arousing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2015)

if my comp can't run things I bought without checking, do I still get to own them like, so if I upgrade they will work and I won't have to re-buy?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 20, 2015)

mrs quoad said:


> I feel more tempted by civBE @ £12 this time round...



I've spent all day playing civ5 (which I've owned pretty much since it came out but fell out with very quickly) but I'm *still *tempted to go back to the far superior civ4


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> if my comp can't run things I bought without checking, do I still get to own them like, so if I upgrade they will work and I won't have to re-buy?


Yes, they'll still be in your account. You can either request a refund within 14 days, or just keep them and re-install on your next machine.


----------



## maomao (Jun 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> if my comp can't run things I bought without checking, do I still get to own them like, so if I upgrade they will work and I won't have to re-buy?


You can install your Steam account on several machines and all the games you own will be downloadable. I have it on 2 comps at home and used to have it on one at work as well.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 21, 2015)

Epona said:


> This sale has completely failed to engage me in any way whatsoever. :/
> At least when they did the vote for community choice type sales it kept me coming back every day to have a look and vote for something, but I think my OH has already given himself RSI clicking forever on that damn monster game, that is not for me.


I got an auto clicking program... only played for one day because the unlocked deals were very meh.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 22, 2015)

it was a crap sale. only bought 2 things this time.


----------



## maomao (Jun 22, 2015)

I managed to restrain myself to four games that I will never play rather than the traditional 10 or so games that I will never play.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2015)

Bought TW Rise of the Samurai as a last minute "can justify £6 but CBA w/ £12 for either Civ BE or Borderlands" buy


----------



## JimW (Jun 23, 2015)

I looked a few times and bought nothing. Bit like a Crewe manager in transfer season.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2015)

maomao said:


> I managed to restrain myself to four games that I will never play rather than the traditional 10 or so games that I will never play.


see, I rationalise it thus- if you get one, just one good nights gaming out of a £1.50 or so purchase, even a fiver maybe. Then its worth it, because lets face it if you were at an arcade machine you'd have to feed it a mortgage worth to get 3-6 hours fun out of it.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

GalCiv3 - before the sale £30, during £27, after £44

How does that work?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 25, 2015)

I spent sixty quid in the end (despite my moaning about the lack of gta5).

Got Craft the World last minute for a tenner because I thought the graphics were gorgeous, and I'm loving it, but I think it's gonna get old rather quickly.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 25, 2015)

Annnndddddddd..... Doorkickers hit iOS today. 

That was a good £6 well not spent


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2015)

bioshock for 13 quid. sold! to the man with the shaven head

dunno if it was a sale item, i just wanted it


----------

